# Installed the TurboTech Racing engine mount on my 1.4L



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

hey all,
Ok so I recieved the mount from TurboTech Racing and pretty quickly I might add. Very staightforward install as far as time and difficulty. Just had to do a little effect around step#10 of their instructions when it came to reinstalling the three mount bolts on the engine side. They were slightly out of alignment. About 1/16th of an inch. I left everything loose until the last bolt was properly sunk and then tightened it all up to 45ft/lbs as instructed. Definite difference in responsiveness. Cruze feels more tied together if that makes any sense. Heres a pic. Sorry its slightly blurry.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Can you provide more feedback on the feeling of it vs stock? what's firmed up?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

xpeacemaker said:


> Can you provide more feedback on the feeling of it vs stock? what's firmed up?


 To me it feels more responsive once I let off the clutch. There is a slight increase in vibration on the inside of the car which really doesn't bother me. I'm not 100 percent sure. Maybe the car just feels more rigid. Maybe it's a slightly more European feel in the clutch?

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Excellent. There will always be more vibration when installing solid mounts because there is nothing to absorb the vibrations now. 

I wouldn't mind grabbing on of those to be honest. Maybe thats my next mod.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I could definitely tell you the vibration is definitely apparent. It travels through the whole vehicle.

Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I could definitely tell you the vibration is definitely apparent. It travels through the whole vehicle.
> 
> Sent from my Telefunken U47 Electronic Response Unit


It should soften up after its broken in. As titan said, NVH increases because this is a stiffer material than OEM. It translates the vibrations to the rest of the car. It allows for a more "connected" feel typically (from what I've heard).


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for telling it like it is!


----------



## FL_CRUZE (Feb 10, 2013)

@Titan2782 I just got black bowties on front and back I see u also have custom on the steering wheel can u elaborate on where or how u changed it?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

FL_CRUZE said:


> @Titan2782 I just got black bowties on front and back I see u also have custom on the steering wheel can u elaborate on where or how u changed it?


I'm pretty sure he just vynaled it.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Is the vibration still bearable for a daily driver? I drive an hour one way to work, so two hours in a rattling car would get old hehe.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the review NYC. It's good to see the product is actually effective!


----------

